# Opinions on this Nubian buck?



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks !


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He's a handsome guy, and is that HAIR on his head lol?! Too funny.

One thing about him is that his shoulders look "off", like they stick up a lot and don't blend in smoothly to his neck. But are large shoulders normal for bucks? Hmm


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes, I think the withers tend to be larger on bucks.

His coat looks nice and shiny


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm not really good with conformation but one thing that sticks out to me is his withers are higher than his rump (which is good) but his rump is a little steep. He looks to have good length of body as well. That's all I can contribute and hope it's correct! LOL!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

He has a steep rump, weak chine, and looks both shallow and short bodied. The only thing I really like about him is his hind legs. Good hock angle and it looks like they're set wide.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Pretty boy! Love the hair do 

Pros~
Good feet and legs
Fair length
Pretty good width over the topline
Looks to have a fair dairy wedge; hard to tell with his coloring
Very nice whithers!

Cons~
Rump is very steep
Rump is short
Pretty much no body capacity, although this can improve with age
Poor brisket
Posty legs


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't think he has much length either. It appears so because of the short rump, but if you look at where his hipbone is, there's not much body between that and his shoulders. Also the sheath is very far forward.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> Pretty boy! Love the hair do
> 
> Pros~
> Good feet and legs
> ...


I'm new at conformation  What's a dairy wedge?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Pros:
Strength in chine
Pasterns look strong from what I can see
Straight front legs
Good extension of brisket
Neck blends well into withers
Good depth at point of elbow
Decent depth into the rear barrel
Good blending from chest floor into heart girth, and there to barrel and rest of the body
Nice angulation in the rear legs, but I would prefer to see them a touch less angulated
Masculine

Cons:
Needs more length of body
Short, steep rump
Neck could be longer
Neck could blend better into the brisket
His hips are too high, throwing off his topline
Breed character~ ears longer and more down, hard to tell from the picture, but it looks like he needs more of a Roman nose


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

COgoatlover-a dairy wedge is where it starts out wide at the front, by the withers, and then gets slowly bigger until it is very wide at the rump  Hope that makes sense!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> COgoatlover-a dairy wedge is where it starts out wide at the front, by the withers, and then gets slowly bigger until it is very wide at the rump  Hope that makes sense!


Ah, yes now I remember  Thanks Ariella


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I googled dairy wedge and all I found was info about cheese! I'm glad someone explained that! Lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL! Cheese is definitely not what I was talking about :laugh:


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> LOL! Cheese is definitely not what I was talking about :laugh:


LOL!! All the images were wedges of cheese! I am thinking what in the world is a dairy "wedge".......I almost didn't say anything but thought I can't be the only one that googled that and found nothing!:laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Trust me, you aren't :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't like his overall conformation at all. 

Ears are not very correct.
Rump is steep, though I do like the length.
Topline is VERY short with a weak chine.
Neck is short and thick and almost looks ewe necked.
Brisket doesn't look too bad.
Legs aren't too bad.
Body length is terrible. He's almost taller than he is longer.

Personally, I would pass.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> I don't like his overall conformation at all.
> 
> Ears are not very correct.
> Rump is steep, though I do like the length.
> ...


I wasn't looking to buy him, haha.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

COgoatLover25 said:


> I wasn't looking to buy him, haha.


Why are you asking for a critique?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> Why are you asking for a critique?


Because he's the sire to my 2 does, they aren't the best but I think they're a little better than him


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ah yes...I see. They do appear to be an improvement over their sire.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> Ah yes...I see. They do appear to be an improvement over their sire.


 Feel free to let me know what you think of them


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I agree with kw farms they definitely look nicer than the sire. Not sure how they would do in the show ring but i don't see any major faults that would affect their longevity as home milkers. If you're picky about the buck you breed them to you should get some nice kids.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

They are both a little weak in the chine which I'm pretty sure they inherited from their sire :-/


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's their half sister's udder , she is also out of the buck 
What do you guys think ?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Great udder! I'm quite impressed that a sire with that build threw something like that, must be his strong point.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Great udder! I'm quite impressed that a sire with that build threw something like that, must be his strong point.


Yeah, if they have udders like that I'll be happy for the most part


----------

